# Apparently I'm now famous...



## jononotbono (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok, jokes aside, here's an interview I did for Thinkspace Education if anyone fancies having a watch. Man, they promised they would CGI out my gut!


----------



## URL (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice studio- hope everything goes well in your ambitions as a full-time composer!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Man, they promised they would CGI out my gut!



lols


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 2, 2016)

Fun interview! Good luck with your future goals.


----------



## mac (Nov 2, 2016)

Haha, nice vid! Also, kudos for finding the time for the course inbetween world tours with your small side project, Metallica.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 2, 2016)

Haha! Onwards and upwards. That reminds me, I really need to replace the battery in my Wah pedal.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 2, 2016)

Congrats man, you seem to have been Kirked!!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 2, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jeez, your studio is awful now. What happened to the one you upgraded to a while back? You know, the video of the studio you posted in the Thinkspace forum...?


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 2, 2016)

Found it...!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Haha! Onwards and upwards. That reminds me, I really need to replace the battery in my Wah pedal.


 Spoken like a true Metallica guitarist! 

Btw, how do you like that Orange? I just sold my CR120.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 2, 2016)

I was famous once, worst 15 minutes of my life...


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, it's not for everyone.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 2, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Btw, how do you like that Orange? I just sold my CR120.



Love the Dual Terror. Such a great Rock Tone. brilliant amp that switches from 15w to 30w. Great for recording with a 4 x 12 Cab I have in my upstairs live room and routed into the Music Lab!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, jokes aside, here's an interview I did for Thinkspace Education if anyone fancies having a watch. Man, they promised they would CGI out my gut!



Man open the curtains, it's dark in there


----------



## jemu999 (Nov 2, 2016)

Awesome Jono!


----------



## higgs (Nov 2, 2016)

I love it, Luke! It's good to meet you on this level.


----------



## garyhiebner (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice Video. Congrats! And yeah, you are Kirk's doppleganger.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Nov 3, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, jokes aside, here's an interview I did for Thinkspace Education if anyone fancies having a watch. Man, they promised they would CGI out my gut!



Good luck, mate!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 3, 2016)

Haha! That's a really great interview and you're attitude is really sensible. Mekons! 

Sucked into this world! 

Yep, that's what happens.

Definitely a case for CH of Spitfire to beam over to the Isle of Wight. I was there last in 1970 and can prove it. Still got the shovel...... Errr the program rather.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 3, 2016)

mac said:


> Haha, nice vid! Also, kudos for finding the time for the course inbetween world tours with your small side project, Metallica.




He just recently bought Peter Green's old 1959 Les Paul aka 'Greenie'. I would love to know what he paid for that.


----------



## mac (Nov 3, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> He just recently bought Peter Green's old 1959 Les Paul aka 'Greenie'. I would love to know what he paid for that.



I've heard reports of anywhere between 2 and 5 million $. Crazy money, but it's a crazy guitar.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 3, 2016)

mac said:


> I've heard reports of anywhere between 2 and 5 million $. Crazy money, but it's a crazy guitar.


well it's nice to know someone in the world can do something like that


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 5, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Haha! That's a really great interview and you're attitude is really sensible. Mekons!
> 
> Sucked into this world!
> 
> Yep, that's what happens.



Haha I have indeed been sucked into this world.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 5, 2016)

Famous?
I didn't even notice that you weren't at some point...
This is pretty cool though, congrats!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 8, 2016)

FinkSpace - some kind of guerrilla online sample twiddling school?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 8, 2016)

(You know I love ya!)


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 8, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> Jeez, your studio is awful now. What happened to the one you upgraded to a while back? You know, the video of the studio you posted in the Thinkspace forum...?



Thank god for site B...


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 11, 2016)

Cool interview, Jono. Thanks for sharing!


----------

